# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  أيها المغتربون أستمعوا حيث أنتم

## حافظ النور

*

د. فيصل القاسم


مهما  طالت سنين الغربة بالمغتربين، فإنهم يظلون يعتقدون أن غربتهم عن أوطانهم  مؤقتة، ولا بد من العودة إلى مرابع الصبا والشباب يوماً ما للاستمتاع  بالحياة، وكأنما أعوام الغربة جملة اعتراضية لا محل لها من الإعراب.  

لاشك أنه شعور وطني جميل، لكنه أقرب إلى الكذب على النفس وتعليلها بالآمال الزائفة منه إلى الحقيقة. 

فكم من المغتربين قضوا نحبهم في بلاد الغربة وهم يرنون للعودة إلى قراهم وبلداتهم القديمة ! 

وكم منهم ظل يؤجل العودة إلى مسقط الرأس حتى غزا الشيب رأسه دون أن يعود في النهاية، ودون أن يستمتع بحياة الاغتراب ! 

وكم  منهم قاسى وعانى الأمرّين، وحرم نفسه من ملذات الحياة خارج الوطن كي يوفر  الدريهمات التي جمعها كي يتمتع بها بعد العودة إلى دياره، ثم طالت به  الغربة وانقضت السنون، وهو مستمر في تقتيره ومعاناته وانتظاره، على أمل  التمتع مستقبلاً في ربوع الوطن، كما لو أنه قادر على تعويض الزمان !  

وكم  من المغتربين عادوا فعلاً بعد طول غياب، لكن لا ليستمتعوا بما جنوه من  أرزاق في ديار الغربة، بل لينتقلوا إلى رحمة ربهم بعد عودتهم إلى بلادهم  بقليل، وكأن الموت كان ذلك المستقبل الذي كانوا يرنون إليه ! 

لقد رهنوا القسم الأكبر من حياتهم لمستقبل ربما يأتي، وربما لا يأتي أبداً، وهو الاحتمال الأرجح !  

لقد عرفت أناساً كثيرين تركوا بلدانهم وشدوا الرحال إلى بلاد الغربة لتحسين أحوالهم المعيشية. 

وكم  كنت أتعجب من أولئك الذين كانوا يعيشون عيشة البؤساء لسنوات وسنوات بعيداً  عن أوطانهم، رغم يسر الحال نسبياً، وذلك بحجة أن الأموال التي جمعوها في  بلدان الاغتراب يجب أن لا تمسها الأيدي لأنها مرصودة للعيش والاستمتاع في  الوطن. 

لقد  شاهدت أشخاصاً يعيشون في بيوت معدمة، ولو سألتهم لماذا لا يغيرون أثاث  المنزل المهترئ فأجابوك بأننا مغتربون، وهذا البلد ليس بلدنا، فلماذا نضيّع  فيه فلوسنا، وكأنهم سيعيشون أكثر من عمر وأكثر من حياة !  

ولا يقتصر الأمر على المغتربين البسطاء، بل يطال أيضاً الأغنياء منهم. 

فكم  أضحكني أحد الأثرياء قبل فترة عندما قال إنه لا يستمتع كثيراً بفيلته  الفخمة وحديقته الغنــّاء في بلاد الغربة، رغم أنها قطعة من الجنة، والسبب  هو أنه يوفر بهجته واستمتاعه للفيلا والحديقة اللتين سيبنيهما في بلده بعد  العودة، على مبدأ أن المــُلك الذي ليس في بلدك لا هو لك ولا لولدك !! 

وقد  عرفت مغترباً أمضى زهرة شبابه في أمريكا اللاتينية، ولما عاد إلى الوطن  بنا قصراً منيفاً، لكنه فارق الحياة قبل أن ينتهي تأثيث القصر بيوم !!  

كم  يذكــّرني بعض المغتربين الذين يؤجلون سعادتم إلى المستقبل، كم  يذكــّرونني بسذاجتي أيام الصغر، فذات مرة كنت استمع إلى أغنية كنا نحبها  كثيرا أنا وأخوتي في ذلك الوقت، فلما سمعتها في الراديو ذات يوم، قمت على  الفور بإطفاء الراديو حتى يأتي أشقائي ويستمعون معي إليها، ظناً مني أن  الأغنية ستبقى تنتظرنا داخل الراديو حتى نفتحه ثانية. 

ولما عاد أخي أسرعت إلى المذياع كي نسمع الأغنية سوية، فإذا بنشرة أخبار.  

إن  حال الكثير من المغتربين أشبه بحال ذلك المخلوق الذي وضعوا له على عرنين  أنفه شيئاً من دسم الزبدة، فتصور أن رائحة الزبدة تأتي إليه من بعيد أمامه،  فأخذ يسعى إلى مصدرها، وهو غير مدرك أنها تفوح من رأس أنفه، فيتوه في  تجواله وتفتيشه، لأنه يتقصى عن شيء لا وجود له في العالم الخارجي، بل هو  قريب منه. 

وهكذا حال المغتربين الذين يهرولون باتجاه المستقبل الذي ينتظرهم في أرض الوطن، فيتصورون أن السعادة هي أمامهم وليس حولهم.  

كم كان المفكر والمؤرخ البريطاني الشهير توماس كارلايل مصيباً عندما قال : " لا يصح أبداً أن ننشغل بما يقع بعيداً عن نظرنا وعن متناول أيدينا، بل يجب أن نهتم فقط بما هو موجود بين أيدينا بالفعل".  

لقد  كان السير ويليام أوسلير ينصح طلابه بأن يضغطوا في رؤوسهم على زر يقوم  بإغلاق باب المستقبل بإحكام، على اعتبار أن الأيام الآتية لم تولد بعد،  فلماذا تشغل نفسك بها وبهمومها. 

إن  المستقبل، حسب رأيه، هو اليوم، فليس هناك غد، وخلاص الإنسان هو الآن،  الحاضر، لهذا كان ينصح طلابه بأن يدعوا الله كي يرزقهم خبز يومهم هذا. فخبز  اليوم هو الخبز الوحيد الذي بوسعك تناوله.  

أما الشاعر الروماني هوراس فكان يقول قبل ثلاثين عاماً قبل الميلاد: "سعيد وحده ذلك الإنسان الذي يحيا يومه ويمكنه القول بثقة: أيها الغد فلتفعل ما يحلو لك، فقد عشت يومي". 

إن  من أكثر الأشياء مدعاة للرثاء في الطبيعة الإنسانية أننا جميعاً نميل  أحياناً للتوقف عن الحياة، ونحلم بامتلاك حديقة ورود سحرية في المستقبل -  بدلاً من الاستمتاع بالزهور المتفتحة وراء نوافذنا اليوم. لماذا نكون حمقى  هكذا، يتساءل ديل كارنيغي؟ أوليس الحياة في نسيج كل يوم وكل ساعة ؟ 

إن  حال بعض المغتربين لأشبه بحال ذلك المتقاعد الذي كان يؤجل الكثير من  مشاريعه حتى التقاعد. وعندما يحين التقاعد ينظر إلى حياته، فإذا بها وقد  افتقدها تماماً وولت وانتهت. 

إن معظم الناس يندمون على ما فاتهم ويقلقون على ما يخبئه لهم المستقبل، وذلك بدلاً من الاهتمام بالحاضر والعيش فيه. 

ويقول دانتي في هذا السياق :"فكــّر  في أن هذا اليوم الذي تحياه لن يأتي مرة أخرى. إن الحياة تنقضي وتمر بسرعة  مذهلة. إننا في سباق مع الزمن. إن اليوم ملكنا وهو ملكية غالية جداً. إنها  الملكية الوحيدة الأكيدة بالنسبة لنا".  

لقد نظم الأديب الهندي الشهير كاليداسا قصيدة يجب على كل المغتربين وضعها على حيطان منازلهم. 

تقول  القصيدة : “تحية للفجر، انظر لهذا اليوم ! إنه الحياة، إنه روح الحياة في  زمنه القصير. كل الحقائق الخاصة بوجود الإنسان: سعادة التقدم في العمر، مجد  الموقف، روعة الجمال. إن الأمس هو مجرد حلم انقضى، والغد هو مجرد رؤيا،  لكن إذا عشنا يومنا بصورة جيدة، فسوف نجعل من الأمس رؤيا للسعادة، وكل غد  رؤيا مليئة بالأمل. فلتول اليوم اهتمامك إذن، فهكذا تؤدي تحية الفجر”.  

لمَ لا يسأل المغتربون عن أوطانهم السؤال التالي ويجيبون عليه، لعلهم يغيرون نظرتهم إلى الحياة في الغربة: 

هل  أقوم بتأجيل الحياة في بلاد الاغتراب من أجل الاستمتاع بمستقبل هـُلامي في  بلادي، أو من أجل التشوق إلى حديقة زهور سحرية في الأفق البعيد؟ 

كم أجد نفسي مجبراً على أن أردد مع عمر الخيام في رائعته (رباعيات): 

لا تشغل البال بماضي الزمان ولا بآتي العيش قبل الأوان، 
واغنم من الحاضر لذاته فليس في طبع الليالي الأمان.
*

----------


## وهبة

*واللة كلامك كلو صاح .وفي نفس الوقت كلو غلط..........كيف ؟؟؟؟؟ماعارف ..معادلة صعبة ...غلبنا نعيش ونشتغل في بلدنا .....عشان كدة سافرنا ..........عشان نرجع تاني ...وبرضو غلبتنا الرجعة .....بقينا بين الهويين ...لا بلدنا ومدنا وقرانا ...رجعنا ليها .....ولا في غربتنا اتهنينا .....وكيف نتهني ونحن اغراب .....غايتو ترانا قاعدين ........................
.التوقيع ...مغترب 6 سنوات لم يرجع الي الان ....وماعارف اسو شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وهبة
					

واللة كلامك كلو صاح .وفي نفس الوقت كلو غلط..........كيف ؟؟؟؟؟ماعارف ..معادلة صعبة ...غلبنا نعيش ونشتغل في بلدنا .....عشان كدة سافرنا ..........عشان نرجع تاني ...وبرضو غلبتنا الرجعة .....بقينا بين الهويين ...لا بلدنا ومدنا وقرانا ...رجعنا ليها .....ولا في غربتنا اتهنينا .....وكيف نتهني ونحن اغراب .....غايتو ترانا قاعدين ........................
.التوقيع ...مغترب 6 سنوات لم يرجع الي الان ....وماعارف اسو شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ان شاء الله ربنا يعيد غربتك سالم غانم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا حافظ  . . .  عذبتنا !!
*

----------


## المحترف

*من الذي حب الغربة 
كلنا والله نكرهها 
نتمنى ان نعيش مواطنين في بلدنا لنا كل حقول المواطنة
نذهب للسودان اجازه وعندما نرجع لغربتنا تجدنا ولفترة شهر في حزن عميق
صدقني لم ولن يختار احد ما الغربة
ولكن غربتنا ليست بإختيارنا 
بلدنا من اصر على اغترابنا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا حافظ  . . .  عذبتنا !!



انت يا الابيض ضميرك صافى زى قلب الرضيع 
فى كلامك فى ابتسامتك احلى من زهر الربيع
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المحترف
					

من الذي حب الغربة 
كلنا والله نكرهها 
نتمنى ان نعيش مواطنين في بلدنا لنا كل حقول المواطنة
نذهب للسودان اجازه وعندما نرجع لغربتنا تجدنا ولفترة شهر في حزن عميق
صدقني لم ولن يختار احد ما الغربة
ولكن غربتنا ليست بإختيارنا 
بلدنا من اصر على اغترابنا



عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

* آااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااه
لو آه تفيد مجروح
مالك علينا ياحافظ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*




			
				إن   حال الكثير من المغتربين أشبه بحال ذلك المخلوق الذي وضعوا له على عرنين   أنفه شيئاً من دسم الزبدة، فتصور أن رائحة الزبدة تأتي إليه من بعيد  أمامه،  فأخذ يسعى إلى مصدرها، وهو غير مدرك أنها تفوح من رأس أنفه، فيتوه  في  تجواله وتفتيشه، لأنه يتقصى عن شيء لا وجود له في العالم الخارجي، بل  هو  قريب منه.
			
		



في راي هي اهم فقره قد قيلت
ولكن
القارئ للمقال يجد وكان المغتربين لديهم فرصتان وقد اختارو واحده
اخي حافظ لا يعرف الشوق الا من يكابده
ولا الصبابة الا من يعانيها
هم ليس لهم الخيار مطلقا
فخوفهم من العوده للديار 
وملاقاة الالام(في اعتقادهم) يجعل اقواهم جبانا بالفطره ولا نلومهم في شيء لان البعضيهو الدبيب بيخاف من جر الحبل
الحكم من علي البعد عليهم صعب اخي حافظ فهم مكتون بنيران لم توقد عندنا يوما
فلهم العتبي ولك العتبي حتي يرجعوا
مقال رائع..وهذا عهدنا بك ياراقي
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

 آااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااه
لو آه تفيد مجروح
مالك علينا ياحافظ



ان شاءالله ربنا يسهل وترجع بالسلامة وتحقق كل ما اغتربت من اجله
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*والله كلامك فى الصميم
مغترب من 92 ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alhawii
					

والله كلامك فى الصميم
مغترب من 92 ههههههههه



رد الله غربتك واعادك لوطنك سالما غانما
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ربنا يرد غربة كل الطيور المهاجرة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ربنا يرد غربة كل الطيور المهاجرة



اللهم امييييييين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل القاسم ده بتاع الجزيرة وللا شنو ؟؟ عشان هو ماقادر يمشي بلده

*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*والله الكلام القلتو كلو في الجرح لكن الغربة والمغتربين
كل له اسبابه وحاجات تانية حمياني
لا يختار اي شخص من تلقاء نفسه ان يغيب عن الوطن الام ويبتعد الاف الاميال والكيلو مترات وبعدها يستلذ
الاقامة في الغربة ز
حقيقا نعاني ما نعاني من اشواق والام ولا نقول اننا نعيش هنا بعسر لنيسرها علي انفسنا في الوطن
وكما ذكرت الاعمار بيد الله  غير مضمونة ولايستطيع احد ان يحدد ليبني علي ذالك 
لكن لو بدئت بتمحيص قضية كل مغترب لوجدت ان معظمهم لديهم اسباب قاهره جعلتهم يبتعدون ويفضلون التضحية
بانفسهم من اجل اسعاد اسرهم الكبيرة والصغيرة كما تعلم اخي حافظ نحن تقريبا ان لم اكن ابالغ وحدنا علي سطح البسيطة 
الذين يملكون الاسر الممتده   الكبيرة لذا تجد ان اغتراب احد الاشخاص ليوفر لهم العيش الهني واجب لان المغترب 
يكد ويجتهد للوصول لغاياته المنشوده وعدم وصول بعضهم لاينطبق علي العموم 
والسلبيات التي طرئة في الفترة الاخيرة ليس لاننا نلهث وراء رائحة الذبده فقط بل لاننا قاومنا كثيرا للبدء بليسير 
في وطننا الام لكن تاتي معظم المحاولات بالفشل ليس لعدم خبرة بنوع العمل بل لتلك الامور التي لاتخفي علي احد 
من ومن ومن لذا تجدنا نلملم اوراقنا ونرجع مرة اخري لنبدء مجددا ونكون قد اضعنا كمية من السنوات 
انني اتحدث عن تجربة مررت بها ليس من احاديث متناثرة 
لا يتسع الوقت للخوض في تفاصيلها 
وعلي كل حال ربنا يصلح الحال ويردنا سالمين الي ديارنا 
ونترك البعد عن الديار 
ونعود
لذكريات الصبي 

هاهي الارض تغطت بالتعب 
 والبحار اتخذت شكل الفراغ
وانا مقياس رسم للتواصل والرحيل 
وانا الان الترقب وانتظار المستحيل

وانا الان الترقب وانتظار المستحيل 
*

----------

